# Heading north for trout



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Well the beach is ify to chance a road trip. So, Iam headin to north Atlanta for trout. It's been 8 weeks since a fly has hit the water. Damn crapy weather here and there. I hope to have some luck in 17 degree temps. It's going to warm up to 40. Lucky me wading and stripping streamers. Any how would love to hear any reports of surf fly fishng, I gonoing to try next weekend if the weather holds. Please post conditions...I am needing a beach trip.


----------

